# Does anyone know anything about a Cyrille Van Hauwaert



## Samboy11 (May 11, 2012)

Van Hauwaert was a rider who won the Tour de France in 1909 and 1911. After he finished racing he starting designing bikes. I have managed to locate one but have been unable to find any online or any photos at all. The bike has alot of surface rust but is in relatively good knock, this is my first restoration and I don't really know where to start. I've taken everything off and will strip it back, but unsure how old it is and anything of it origins, any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## mkeller234 (May 29, 2012)

Samboy11 said:


> Van Hauwaert was a rider who won the Tour de France in 1909 and 1911. After he finished racing he starting designing bikes. I have managed to locate one but have been unable to find any online or any photos at all. The bike has alot of surface rust but is in relatively good knock, this is my first restoration and I don't really know where to start. I've taken everything off and will strip it back, but unsure how old it is and anything of it origins, any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers




I also recently found a Van Hauwaert bicycle.  Mine is a 1951.  If yours has sturmey archer hubs, they should have a date code on them.  Can you post pictures?

Here is mine:




DSC05871 by mkeller234, on Flickr

More pictures here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/30894973@N04/sets/72157629963983346/with/7275981906/


----------



## videoranger (May 31, 2012)

WOW! that's nice


----------



## Samboy11 (Jun 3, 2012)

mkeller234 said:


> I also recently found a Van Hauwaert bicycle.  Mine is a 1951.  If yours has sturmey archer hubs, they should have a date code on them.  Can you post pictures?
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> ...




That is a seriously cool bike mate, looks like someone has replaced the back tyre on mine, however everything else is original. It's in a lot worse nick than yours but have just pulled it to pieces and sanded it back. Having a little trouble getting the bars off the front, have you got any pointers? There is a stamp on the inside of the crank with a '46' so possible is a 46 model. It's a step through female bike also. Have any got an I pad so unable to put any photos up but if you have a facebook I'll be able to send some through. 

If you don't mind me asking how much to you pay for yours and where did you pick it up from?

Cheers Sam


----------



## mkeller234 (Jun 5, 2012)

Samboy11 said:


> That is a seriously cool bike mate, looks like someone has replaced the back tyre on mine, however everything else is original. It's in a lot worse nick than yours but have just pulled it to pieces and sanded it back. Having a little trouble getting the bars off the front, have you got any pointers? There is a stamp on the inside of the crank with a '46' so possible is a 46 model. It's a step through female bike also. Have any got an I pad so unable to put any photos up but if you have a facebook I'll be able to send some through.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking how much to you pay for yours and where did you pick it up from?
> 
> Cheers Sam




Try spraying a penetrating oil around the handlebars, something like PB blaster.  Give it a couple of days to work and it might break it free.  I know people use heat from a torch, but I have no experience with that.  The 46 stamped in the cranks is probably the amount of teeth the ring has.  I'd bet you'll count 46 of them on there.

I actually traded two bikes for this one.  One bike was a 1973 Raleigh DL-1 that was in excellent condition, the other was a Viscount Aerospace Pro that is in need of some work.  I really liked the Raleigh, so this bike didn't come without a loss.  I do have a facebook page if you want to send pictures that way.

I'm getting close to finishing my bike up, it's cleaning up pretty nice.


----------



## Antney (Dec 1, 2012)

I recently came across this one, they are telling me it is from the late 1800's but I'm not convinced since Van won the TDF in 1909? Any ideas on how old this is and what is a fair price I should pay for it??? Need info ASAP, thanks, Antney


----------

